# First storm of season...



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)

New doggy striped up to the 9s


----------



## Pa Plowman (Jan 8, 2018)

We're Forecast to get double that over here in Bucks County


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

Was nice start to the season And in December to boot! We got about 10" but in middle was rain for about an hour, then blizzard picked back up again..which you all know what that did to job! What a pain to push, frozen, heavy crap


----------



## 19350STX (Jan 16, 2019)

Pa Plowman said:


> We're Forecast to get double that over here in Bucks County


Another blown cast here ...6.3" ice storm


----------



## Pa Plowman (Jan 8, 2018)

19350STX said:


> Another blown cast here ...6.3" ice storm


We had just a little less than that, the Guessers are in Mid Season form


----------



## tooch420 (Dec 17, 2011)

So what does everyone think of this season now? Haven't had snow in december in years! I think its a good sign...lowblue:


----------

